
History of Record Labels and the Music Industry: 1960s - yuhong
http://www.playlistresearch.com/history/labels1960s.htm
======
yuhong
I wonder what would happen to record companies and the RIAA if DAT tape
existed before they really consolidated. (Background:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Copy_Management_System](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Copy_Management_System))

